# Hello!



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Bumping this - there should be a sticky with golden retriever lists but unsure about the BC area. I hope someone has the information you seek!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to you! 

Here is the link to the GOLDEN RETRIEVER CLUB OF AMERICA NATIONAL RESCUE COMMITTEE with Info to the Golden Ret. Rescue Clubs in Canada and also the link for the Golden Rescue in BC, (second link)

http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues_canada.html


http://www.grcbc.org/grcbc_home.html


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the board. There is a large number passionate rescue volunteers here, I'm sure you will find all the information you need.


----------



## Osogold (Jan 3, 2009)

The Golden Retriever Club of BC has a very active rescue...if you message me I will give you the contact info or check out the website it should have the info on it.


----------

